# laptop neukauf/erstkauf



## Sonnemond&sterne (27. Februar 2011)

so ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin 
ich hoffe es einfach mal und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 
also ich würde mir gerne ein laptop kaufen.. 
der laptop sollte haben:
- extra nummernlock
- drahtloses internet 
- benutzt wird es eig. nur für surfen im internet (für die schule, facebook, icq, etc.) aber es sollte auch zum texte verfassen gut sein, vielleicht mal musik hören oder aub und zu eine dvd gucken...
- wichtig ist das ich es an den beamer in der schulke anschließen kann 
- windows 7 ist pflich 

so ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nichts vergessen und ihr könnt mir weiter helfen ich wäre euch sehr dankebar.. 
ich weiß das ich kein msi laptop haben will die sollen schrecklich schlecht sein  ich bin eig. nicht marken abhäning hatte mich aber schon mit samsung beim umherschaun angefreundet 
bin aber für jeden tipp dankbar 
liebe grüße


----------



## Kyrodust (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Zunächst mal: Bitte keine durchgehende Kleinschreibung (Netiquette)!

Zu deiner Frage:

Am Besten gehst du hierbei zum Computerhändler deines Vertrauens und suchst dir dort ein Gerät aus, das dir zusagt. Wenn du es nur für die Schule brauchst (Office Anwendungen bzw. Internet, Musik hören, DVD schauen, ...) brauchst du nicht all zu sehr auf die Hardware achten. Die Hardware wird eigentlich nur von Spielen (bzw. 3D Anwendungen) stark belastet.

Du solltest eigentlich mit einem Durchschnittsgerät gut bedient sein:

2 bis 4 GB RAM
DVD Laufwerk sowie W-Lan (ich glaube du willst W-Lan haben) sind eh schon Standard in den meisten Geräten
Falls du wirklich Mobiles Internet brauchst, solltest du dich über ein USB Modem informieren.
Zum Anschließen an den Beamer brauchst du nur einen VGA Ausgang, was, meines Wissens jedenfalls, auch alle Notebook (ich glaube sogar Netbooks) mit mitbringen.

Und bei den meisten Geräten wird eh schon eine Windows 7 Home Premium oder ähnliches mit ausgeliefert.

Ich hoffe, dass dich meine Infos weiterbringen.

lg Michael


----------



## Sonnemond&sterne (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo 
Oh tut mir leid werd ich machen.
Also ich habe mir schon ein Laptop angeguckt von Samsung ich weiß nicht was ihr dazu sagt...
Ich glaube ich werde mich für eins aus der Reihe Samsung* R730* entscheiden.. oder gibt es da etwas gegen?
Gibt es da auch eins mit mattem Display?
Der PC-Händler meines vertrauens, hat mein Vertrauen leider verspielt. Er wollte mir ein Laptop von MSI andrehn und ich habe gehört die sollen richtig schlecht sein. Einer Freundin wollten sie ein Sony andrehn die sollen ja auch nicht so toll sein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ahnungsloser Person weiter helfen 
Liebe Grüße und DANKE


----------



## Kyrodust (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Sorry, aber ob aus dieser Reihe von Samsung auch einen mit mattem Display gibt....keine Ahnung.

Die besten Erfahrungen bis jetzt hab ich mit Acer gemacht: Gute Qualität und gut zu Warten!

Schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich bis jetzt mit Packard Bell und HP gemacht.

Ich habe mir mal von der R730 Reihe ein paar Testberichte angeschaut und laut denen scheint das Gerät nicht so schlecht zu sein.

Hoffe, dass dir das weiterhilft.

lg Michael


----------



## Sonnemond&sterne (28. Februar 2011)

Danke 
Mir wollten sie einen msi andrehen der ist doch auch nicht so gut oder?


----------



## Kyrodust (1. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung....ich habe noch nie wirklich mit MSI Laptops zu tun gehabt.

lg Michael


----------



## Sonnemond&sterne (2. März 2011)

also eine Freundin hatte den und immer wenn man da drauf getippt ist man ausversehn auf das "Mausfeld" gekommen. Das war sehr nervig. Andauernt war der bei ihr auch kaputt und musste weggebracht werden. Andere Leute haben mir gesagt ich soll mir den bloß nicht holen.
Wie ist das denn kann man einen glanz Display auch mit einer folie oder so bekleben das er matt wird?
Liebe Grüße 
Und Danke an euch alle


----------



## Sonnemond&sterne (4. März 2011)

So ich denke der hier wird es* Samsung R730 i3-350M Morris*
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/sam...fcampaign_id=222999f0c14f226b2cd3b71f323eea32 wenn ihr anmerkungen habt bitte melden würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure Meinung mitteilt 
Liebe Grüße


----------

